
Japanese-Style Entrepreneurship: Interview with Softbank’s Masayoshi Son (1992) - sethbannon
https://hbr.org/1992/01/japanese-style-entrepreneurship-an-interview-with-softbanks-ceo-masayoshi-son
======
hkmurakami
Choosing someone who is a cultural (wrt business) and ethnic outlier and
outsider and making him representative of a greater theme is tenuous.

